# Resources > Education Center >  >  Ideas...

## funky_chicken182

Hi everyone I joined the team a little while ago and i'm really getting into it now. Right now I'm trying to study books. Specifically reviews about them. Hopefully I'll post them here and other's can voice _their_ opinion on the book (or read it). Just give me some ideas for books and i'll start reading them if i can find them at my local library (which isn't very big). Currently now i am reading Harry Potter. Once I finish all the books I will right a review on them. Please give me something to do.   ::lol::

----------


## mrgaretdonald

If you getting bored about Harry potter books then here is some books from my list. I read this all books so many times and also it helps to improve brain power.
1. The Bible
2. Banville's new novel, which won this year's Man Booker Prize.
3. How to google password.

----------


## Remorseless

>The Bible
>Brain power

Lol, que?

----------

